# WTB 10x Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor victoriae



## BBQsauce (Mar 10, 2012)

Has anyone got this fish for sale? (not the Egyptian variant)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2582

I am looking to purchase 10 these fish NOW w/ cash. 
--Please provide picture of parents and/or your dominate male
--Please list approximate size of fish
--And price  
--IF ABLE TO sex, I would like 3 males/7 females

I live in Omaha, Ne

Thanks in advance!

Jason


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Please put your request in the Trading Post, up top, right next to the Sponsors button...


----------

